# Desk check



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

You need to top that one guys Ry4!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> You need to top that one guys Ry4!!


Got another 100ml steeping. By the way, that bottle in the pic is supposed to complete steeping today. At least some of it made it this far.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


>



Where is the car keys? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Yagya

pedestal check. I placed that red vinyl on my pedestal to prevent the bases of the mods from wear and tear and it works great.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where is the car keys?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


In the pocket where it belongs

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## SergioChasingClouds



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

SergioChasingClouds said:


> View attachment 125086


Yellow milk? Banana Milkshake?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Stosta said:


> Yellow milk? Banana Milkshake?


Yessir! And oh so good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

Best old School setup thanx to @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mr. B

My daily rotation





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

On my desk today - big tank for travelling ex-smoker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 125077


Where's the "I'm so freakin jealous right now" icon ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RynoP

All is good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Maybach “Mobile” DeskCheck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Cor

UzziTherion said:


> Maybach “Mobile” DeskCheck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#eendagasekgrootis

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> Maybach “Mobile” DeskCheck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We need to setup a meeting in that office. Think next weekend needs to be cleared for that purpose

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> We need to setup a meeting in that office. Think next weekend needs to be cleared for that purpose



 not mine yet bud was only pics from the launch and viewing, but when I get one, you know there’s an open invitation to you as always my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> not mine yet bud was only pics from the launch and viewing, but when I get one, you know there’s an open invitation to you as always my brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And i will call you up on that offer. Sooner than later. Just crazy busy with my preplanned schedule of march already. 

Stil your limelight is the best looking one on the forum. 

Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> not mine yet bud was only pics from the launch and viewing, but when I get one, you know there’s an open invitation to you as always my brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can have gloom get together

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> And i will call you up on that offer. Sooner than later. Just crazy busy with my preplanned schedule of march already.
> 
> Stil your limelight is the best looking one on the forum.
> 
> Many happy vapes on it.



Anytime my brother

Thanks my brother but wait till you see the new lot coming and the new blocks mines will be old news very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> We can have gloom get together



Looking forward to it my brother, and now you have a new RDA to show off too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> Looking forward to it my brother, and now you have a new RDA to show off too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn right 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn right
> 
> Sent from the abyss


What rda is that? What did i miss?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> What rda is that? What did i miss?



You’ll see in good time my bru


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> You’ll see in good time my bru
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ill keep bugging both you and bio until i know what i missed? 

Tell me. Tell me. Tell me. Tell me. Tell me.


I need to know. When i know the mods Bio has i cant but wonder if it is not something for that black gloom of his?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Ill keep bugging both you and bio until i know what i missed?
> 
> Tell me. Tell me. Tell me. Tell me. Tell me.
> 
> 
> I need to know. When i know the mods Bio has i cant but wonder if it is not something for that black gloom of his?



It is for his gloom but let him tell you lol, don’t wanna let the cat out of the bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> It is for his gloom but let him tell you lol, don’t wanna let the cat out of the bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Argh 

Damnit. Biiiioooooooooo. Let me hear what this new thing is you own. 

Tell me now before i cant sleep for the night and ponder what it could be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Sorry @Biohazzard, my bad my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

My sleep apnea will be caused by @UzziTherion and @BioHAZarD tonight. 

Biiiiioooooooooooo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> My sleep apnea will be caused by @UzziTherion and @BioHAZarD tonight.
> 
> Biiiiioooooooooooo.


I think we can let him wait eh @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

I am sure he will figure it out all on his own given enough time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we can let him wait eh @UzziTherion



Could it be a hussar rda?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Could it be a hussar rda?


Ahh the penny drops
Not such a big thing really 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Lol, he figured it out well done bru


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

What my Sunday looks like

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125413
> 
> What my Sunday looks like


A teachers job is never done... despite the general perception.

In a previous photo taken in the classroom I saw you also displaying gear, how do the pupils react to this?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> A teachers job is never done... despite the general perception.
> 
> In a previous photo taken in the classroom I saw you also displaying gear, how do the pupils react to this?
> 
> Regards


Hahaha ya look I work like a slave but I love what I do! Just hate the marking, wish I could outsource it!

I leave all my gear on my desk... they asked a lot of questions initially but they not really phased by it, I can pick out the ones who vape very quickly though, the minute there’s a new device their eyes are glued

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

After the pitstop weekend, many options available for the day's vape companion. So this will be accompanying me today 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> After the pitstop weekend, many options available for the day's vape companion. So this will be accompanying me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Old Faithful! 

@BioHAZarD, nice mod eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Old Faithful!
> 
> @BioHAZarD, nice mod eh?


little bit early in the day for testing my patience isn't it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Melis

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 125077


Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...bring on the day !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

vicTor said:


> ...bring on the day !


Noooo OCD going haywire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JB1987

My 2 office companions

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check

Tool Box



Mods in use.



Nic Salt Test equipment!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

A cup-a-joe in my tin mug that I love! And some element strawberry whip and honey roasted tobacco in the two pod systems today! Great Friday mornings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128869
> 
> A cup-a-joe in my tin mug that I love! And some element strawberry whip and honey roasted tobacco in the two pod systems today! Great Friday mornings!



Ah the good old trusty tin mug that stood the test of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Ah the good old trusty tin mug that stood the test of time.


When ur work gives u riccoffee and not proper coffee then u tin up to remind u of the good old days of the struggle... at least it’s no frisco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> When ur work gives u riccoffee and not proper coffee then u tin up to remind u of the good old days of the struggle... at least it’s no frisco!



I bring my own coffee... A half liter of Nescafe Gold in a travel cup. Goes exceptionally well with Havana Nights high nic MTL pipe in the morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

When ur wife is not around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor

Carpe Diem !!

Seize the Day !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Dietz

vicTor said:


> Carpe Diem !!
> 
> Seize the Day !
> 
> View attachment 134674


@vicTor I really think that chrome V2 is a bit excessive , I will do you a favor and take it off your hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## alex1501

Dietz said:


> @vicTor I really think that chrome V2 is a bit excessive , I will do you a favor and take it off your hands



And I'll help you carry it by holding on to the red one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> @vicTor I really think that chrome V2 is a bit excessive , I will do you a favor and take it off your hands



...lol, I'm looking out for one for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

It doesn't do Replay ... but the BB is still #1:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Squonkers keeping the Monday blues at bay.


Regards

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sqounking rules today 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

I





Prepped for tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 128999
> 
> When ur wife is not around.


Love your chaos!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

By far my Two favorite setups to date!!
I cant even find a fault if I tried (...Okay, maybe on the Siren's Driptip) on either of these two setups (tanks), I Think this is the closest setups to my 'happy place' that Ive been since starting vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> By far my Two favorite setups to date!!
> I cant even find a fault if I tried (...Okay, maybe on the Siren's Driptip) on either of these two setups (tanks), I Think this is the closest setups to my 'happy place' that Ive been since starting vaping!
> 
> View attachment 135236



very nice !

happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Dose not take long for the Desk to get messy once first back on tour but there is always space for the mod and back up mod and back up for the back up and so on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Greyz

Late night desk check

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruwaid

Some stealth and high nic vaping! Rodeo then some Havana Nights

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Made it through Monday, so hey hey hey Tuesday. Desk check for the day to keep me company!


Both Rose and Savour on duty to test for more flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> View attachment 139736



Such a great colourful pic @Mahir !
Lovely devices
Still got any tubes? Where the awesome tubes you had?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

I was doing a bit of a pit stop the other night and realized I have a problem. 




This is what I took with me this month for work. Think I take the “Backup for the Backup” a bit far, don’t even get me started on the juice side of things.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Anvil

RayDeny said:


> I was doing a bit of a pit stop the other night and realized I have a problem.
> 
> View attachment 139738
> 
> 
> This is what I took with me this month for work. Think I take the “Backup for the Backup” a bit far, don’t even get me started on the juice side of things.



So what's the problem? The only problem that I see is that you need 3 more mods for those lonely attys at the bottom. Then you will have exactly the amount you need until you need another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruwaid

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check!
> View attachment 139774


@Rob Fisher might need a bigger desk bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruwaid said:


> @Rob Fisher might need a bigger desk bud!



I hope to have a bigger desk when my new man cave eventually comes to fruition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope to have a bigger desk when my new man cave eventually comes to fruition.


Please make room for visitors as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Today’s collection taken from various well known designers ready to wear collections is sure to tickle the fancy of both the fashion connoisseur and casual enthusiast alike.

First up we have the gorgeous Enthion sporting a little black and silver number by Vandy Vape and TVC. A must have airy dual coil number ideal for a night out on the town. This Drop is sure to get you noticed in the crowd.

Text we have the girl next door Coppervape sporting a casual all day wear design by Wotofo and Mike Vapes. Functional and reliable yet very satisfying proof that form and function can indeed go hand in hand with style. The Recurve, a must have in any collection.

Last but certainly not least we have the cute and petite Reo showing off the evergreen McFly 14 MTL. This design from obscure origins lends itself perfectly to the enjoyment of intimate stolen moments in the passages between boardrooms. The perfect outfit to put some pleasre in a busy day. 


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Today’s collection taken from various well known designers ready to wear collections is sure to tickle the fancy of both the fashion connoisseur and casual enthusiast alike.
> 
> First up we have the gorgeous Enthion sporting a little black and silver number by Vandy Vape and TVC. A must have airy dual coil number ideal for a night out on the town. This Drop is sure to get you noticed in the crowd.
> 
> Text we have the girl next door Coppervape sporting a casual all day wear design by Wotofo and Mike Vapes. Functional and reliable yet very satisfying proof that form and function can indeed go hand in hand with style. The Recurve, a must have in any collection.
> 
> Last but certainly not least we have the cute and petite Reo showing off the evergreen McFly 14 MTL. This design from obscure origins lends itself perfectly to the enjoyment of intimate stolen moments in the passages between boardrooms. The perfect outfit to put some pleasre in a busy day.
> View attachment 141294
> 
> Regards


Man I wish I could rate multiple Ratings to this post!!
Post Rating: Winner, Funny, Funny, Creative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> Today’s collection taken from various well known designers ready to wear collections is sure to tickle the fancy of both the fashion connoisseur and casual enthusiast alike.
> 
> First up we have the gorgeous Enthion sporting a little black and silver number by Vandy Vape and TVC. A must have airy dual coil number ideal for a night out on the town. This Drop is sure to get you noticed in the crowd.
> 
> Text we have the girl next door Coppervape sporting a casual all day wear design by Wotofo and Mike Vapes. Functional and reliable yet very satisfying proof that form and function can indeed go hand in hand with style. The Recurve, a must have in any collection.
> 
> Last but certainly not least we have the cute and petite Reo showing off the evergreen McFly 14 MTL. This design from obscure origins lends itself perfectly to the enjoyment of intimate stolen moments in the passages between boardrooms. The perfect outfit to put some pleasre in a busy day.
> View attachment 141294
> 
> Regards


Nice collection there! (but it should be Therion)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

A bit late, but here goes, "Duty Weekend", MiOne filled with Havana Nightz 20mg nic salts:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> A bit late, but here goes, "Duty Weekend", MiOne filled with Havana Nightz 20mg nic salts:
> View attachment 141320



Ooh, @Caramia 
I get excited when i see the SANPARKS logo
Makes me want to go book another Kruger trip sommer now!

Love Berg en Dal - say hi to the Rhinos and Olifante
Theres one elephant near the camp fence that I am convinced was looking at me funny last time, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Caramia
> I get excited when i see the SANPARKS logo
> Makes me want to go book another Kruger trip sommer now!
> 
> Love Berg en Dal - say hi to the Rhinos and Olifante
> Theres one elephant near the camp fence that I am convinced was looking at me funny last time, lol


I did say hi to them all @Silver, besides, I always think of you when I see ellies.
With the last anti-poaching, snare patrol we had the usual sundowners at a snare-ridden dam full of hippos and crocs. 
As we drove back to camp (on the back of an open bakkie), we drove right through a Matriarchal herd, I could touch the moms and aunts! 
The little bulls were just too cute and windgat, they all stormed and trumpeted - I wish I had taken a pic, one of the most amazing moments in the deep bush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> I did say hi to them all @Silver, besides, I always think of you when I see ellies.
> With the last anti-poaching, snare patrol we had the usual sundowners at a snare-ridden dam full of hippos and crocs.
> As we drove back to camp (on the back of an open bakkie), we drove right through a Matriarchal herd, I could touch the moms and aunts!
> The little bulls were just too cute and windgat, they all stormed and trumpeted - I wish I had taken a pic, one of the most amazing moments in the deep bush.



Ah man, that is just too much for me
Just reading that, I can hear the little ones trumpeting as they try keep up with the moms and aunties... 
10 steps for them versus 1 step for the elders...
Lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Ah man, that is just too much for me
> Just reading that, I can hear the little ones trumpeting as they try keep up with the moms and aunties...
> 10 steps for them versus 1 step for the elders...
> Lovely


And the loads of newborns...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> And the loads of newborns...


The little ones are too cute for words. This one at Chobe a couple of years back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> The little ones are too cute for words. This one at Chobe a couple of years back.


Gorgeous @Andre - the Savanna Ellies, aw man, just look at that cuteness, the whole family, Mom and the kids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Weekend warriors:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Weekend warriors:
> View attachment 144898



Awesome warriors @Caramia !


Is the mod on the far right a squonker?
Looks lovely with the blue Petri

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Awesome warriors @Caramia !
> 
> 
> Is the mod on the far right a squonker?
> Looks lovely with the blue Petri


Think that is the Recurve squonk mod? @Caramia ?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Thank you @Silver!
And yes, @Raindance is quite correct, it is the Recurve - I am pleasantly surprised with this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk check in two's! 2 x CLZ X's and 2 x SolarStorms all with Dvarw DL's and Red Pill and then 2 x Cue one with Vanilla and once with Polar Mint! Boom! @Mic Lazzari, @Oupa, @Zeki Hilmi and @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Silver!
> And yes, @Raindance is quite correct, it is the Recurve - I am pleasantly surprised with this.



It looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Caramia said:


> Weekend warriors:
> View attachment 144898



ok, you win

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Thank you @Silver and @vicTor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk check in two's! 2 x CLZ X's and 2 x SolarStorms all with Dvarw DL's and Red Pill and then 2 x Cue one with Vanilla and once with Polar Mint! Boom! @Mic Lazzari, @Oupa, @Zeki Hilmi and @BigGuy
> View attachment 144902



is that 3 mor clz's hiding in the background?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Catching up with some YouTube vlogs and coil building today. Been kicked out my space by the wife so this will have to do for today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Today’s desk line up, with one included that still needs attention, thanks @Vino1718 . Black Pico in service allready, and Squeeze will hopefully start with its new make up this weekend.


It’s going to be a good Friday !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Today’s desk line up, with one included that still needs attention, thanks @Vino1718 . Black Pico in service allready, and Squeeze will hopefully start with its new make up this weekend.
> View attachment 145412
> 
> It’s going to be a good Friday !



I predict not much work being done today !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> I predict not much work being done today !


2 tenders need to go out, so I will have to put in effort! Should have taken leave today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

All ready for the week ahead








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Hi @JurgensSt is there a reason you dislike the Zeus so much, just wondering

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Derek Van Zyl



Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mahir

Derek Van Zyl said:


> View attachment 146240



That Ferrari BB tho, damn she's hot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Saturday’s at work are just the best

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Saturday morning desk check

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

a noob squonker explaining to colleagues what squonking is, not easy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

It’s Friday!

@vicTor if you are new to squonking you really should check out the Dovpo Topside.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> It’s Friday!
> 
> @vicTor if you are new to squonking you really should check out the Dovpo Topside.


nice combo there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> nice combo there


absolutely loving it! i still owe @KZOR a little something for convincing me to go for the topside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> absolutely loving it! i still owe @KZOR a little something for convincing me to go for the topside.


just tell him he makes good juice... should keep him happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Love Saturday mornings at work

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> a noob squonker explaining to colleagues what squonking is, not easy !
> 
> View attachment 149013


Looking really good there bud. 

How’s that squonker treating you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Looking really good there bud.
> 
> How’s that squonker treating you?



thanks, got an entry level regulated squonk as a kit to start off with as I had my reservations, but I am actually loving it, look it's only been 3 days but I can see the attraction to squonking. Having been only an RTA man my whole vape life on dual battery mods I'm not used to this single bat life span, the kit comes with the Pulse X bf RDA which is dual coil so I guess that also drains battery quicker. Not a bad little RDA, good flavour, no leaking, easy building (but then again I have yet to discover the whole RDA world)

so I'm on the hunt (don't tell HRH) for a good single coil bf RDA, you got any suggestions ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Recurve is a great single coil RDA

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> thanks, got an entry level regulated squonk as a kit to start off with as I had my reservations, but I am actually loving it, look it's only been 3 days but I can see the attraction to squonking. Having been only an RTA man my whole vape life on dual battery mods I'm not used to this single bat life span, the kit comes with the Pulse X bf RDA which is dual coil so I guess that also drains battery quicker. Not a bad little RDA, good flavour, no leaking, easy building (but then again I have yet to discover the whole RDA world)
> 
> so I'm on the hunt (don't tell HRH) for a good single coil bf RDA, you got any suggestions ?


I had the recurve but settled on the dead rabbit sq.

What I didn’t like about the recurve was when squonking the air holes got “coated” in juice and to me that was just odd but then again I’m a bit odd so maybe that’s why I didn’t like it 

You have NO chance of over squonking on the dead rabbit sq. Ever. Never.

Ever

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I had the recurve but settled on the dead rabbit sq.
> 
> What I didn’t like about the recurve was when squonking the air holes got “coated” in juice and to me that was just odd but then again I’m a bit odd so maybe that’s why I didn’t like it
> 
> You have NO chance of over squonking on the dead rabbit sq. Ever. Never.
> 
> Ever



ever ever ?

thanks for the advice man

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ever ever ?
> 
> thanks for the advice man


Ever ever

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check... mods with no atties... all but one Dvarw is soaking in warm water!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CeeJay

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check... mods with no atties... all but one Dvarw is soaking in warm water!
> View attachment 149123


Uncle @Rob Fisher do you soak them with coils installed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CeeJay said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher do you soak them with coils installed?



Yes, I do... I dry burn the coils clean and then I soak all the parts on hot water for an hour or so... then I dry the parts with a towel and leave them standing on my desk to get completely dry... then I pulse the coils once more to make sure there are no hot spots and then wick and fill!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I like your approach of a hot water soak 
Weren't you using the ultrasonic at some stage?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I like your approach of a hot water soak
> Weren't you using the ultrasonic at some stage?



Yip, I went off the UltraSonic because it buggered up O-Rings and made marks on my aluminium REO's... it also dislodged magnets from REO doors. I just find the Ultrasonic to be too severe on some vape gear... I find hot water and well rinsed is the way to go for my Dvarw's...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

lesvaches said:


> It’s Friday!
> 
> @vicTor if you are new to squonking you really should check out the Dovpo Topside.


What mod is the lost vape? 

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> All ready for the week ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Bloody hell. How many mouths do you have? Do i need to call MIB?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bloody hell. How many mouths do you have? Do i need to call MIB?


Please don't ...... 

P.S
Squonks are not in the picture 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Spongebob said:


> What mod is the lost vape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


it's the Orion 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-pod-system-dna-chip.t52914/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Living the squonk life in the office today.



Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Living the squonk life in the office today.
> View attachment 150125
> 
> 
> Regards


I see your recurve... and I raise you a BLUEER MORE SEXYERER Recurve

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> I see your recurve... and I raise you a BLUEER MORE SEXYERER Recurve
> View attachment 150151


Joh! That Pico with blue Recurve is almost as sexy as me! 

Hehehe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 150584


You Dvarv sympathiser you! So when your child turns 21 you gonna take her to the vet too? Ghees, I can not believe you got me to take down those adds...

Love you, LOL.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Might not be an actual desk but with a job like mine I rarely see my actual desk..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

My desk check for a cold overcast day, think it will get me through it.


Baked pear - first day on the Galaxies Rdta, Carolina Bold, Caramel Cigar, Obsidian as my main juice, Lime Cooler, Morpheus, and if all else fails I’ll redo the BB with VK Prime Pomcool if needed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Room Fogger said:


> My desk check for a cold overcast day, think it will get me through it.
> View attachment 152542
> 
> Baked pear - first day on the Galaxies Rdta, Carolina Bold, Caramel Cigar, Obsidian as my main juice, Lime Cooler, Morpheus, and if all else fails I’ll redo the BB with VK Prime Pomcool if needed.


overkill much 
i think you will be covered for the entire day ... gonna be close though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Eleaf Icare 2 and Griffin RTA on the NC Luxotic mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> My desk check for a cold overcast day, think it will get me through it.
> View attachment 152542
> 
> Baked pear - first day on the Galaxies Rdta, Carolina Bold, Caramel Cigar, Obsidian as my main juice, Lime Cooler, Morpheus, and if all else fails I’ll redo the BB with VK Prime Pomcool if needed.



like your thinking !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

I’ll just leave this here


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

UzziTherion said:


> I’ll just leave this here
> 
> 
> UV


Eisch!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Eisch!
> 
> Regards


Eish and whisky is the way I see it @Raindance ,i cant drink at this stage but that photo may just drive anyone to drink! 

Sies @UzziTherion , how can you. That table is going to keep me awake. Can you specify which one in the venue it was, wil look funny for a large man crying trying to kiss all the tables tomottow when they open.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Hahaha, you killed me there my brother

It was newscafe Sandton, table number 69


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

UzziTherion said:


> Hahaha, you killed me there my brother
> 
> It was newscafe Sandton, table number 69
> 
> 
> UV


Interesting table number there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

We Vape local because local is lekker

Have an awesome Sunday Fam

#F**kClones


UV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check today is RTA testing... Serpent Elevate, Kylin II and the Dvarw 16.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33

On leave so my desk check is my coffee table outside for a few weeks

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing two new tanks... from left to right... Droid with the Squape Nduro, Dani Mini with Media Blasted Dvarw, Dani 21700 with Dvarw, Taifun Box mod with Taifun GT IV and lastly the Mystique Mesh Kit with a disposable tank.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Crittilian23



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Crittilian23 said:


> View attachment 154330



Nice one @Crittilian23 
That stacked mech is so huge!
What coil you got in there? And how's the vape on it - are you enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23

Silver said:


> Nice one @Crittilian23
> That stacked mech is so huge!
> What coil you got in there? And how's the vape on it - are you enjoying it?




I have a set of 9 wrap VapeCreations (28+28)/40 Gauge Clapton coils in there at the moment. will post a picture a bit later on.
The vape on it is a nice warm vape. Yes i'm enjoying it a lot. Been daily using the device. I brought the stacked mech as a replacement for the Noisy Cricket v1, due to struggling to get 22mm RDA's these days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

black ops

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## X-Calibre786



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RayDeny

Doing a bit of a clean up today. I’m calling it quits now before I scare myself more with the next cupboard.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Man, that is epic @RayDeny 
I see how much effort and pride goes into many of your purchases
Many masterpieces there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Team Dvarw - Three with fresh coils and fresh wicks and ready for juice. One with fresh juice just loaded and one operational!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Nothing like fresh coils and wicks all around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Amir said:


> Nothing like fresh coils and wicks all around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eish that Billet box is beautifull

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed with @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

@Amir - that Billet Box is one of the loveliest Billet Boxes around!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's joined the Dvarw team for a while... one with a Flow and one with the Boxxer with the FIX.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Keeping me company on the desk this morning. 






Two tobacco MTL vapes
- Reo/RM2 & Rose MTL

And the Lemo1 for restricted long lung hits with mentholated VM Strawberry

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

My friends for the day! Only one missing is the Pico squeeze in the car.


Cardinal, Lime Pie one shot by Mr Hardwicks@method1 , 3-2-1 by @RudeRudi, Gringo by Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today is small mod day

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 156994


What is that digeridoo vape called?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

A Digeridoo @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

It is a Joyetech Elitar pipe @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday meeting over... a fresh cup of coffee in the R2D2 mug and some sparkling water with lemon and my build tools... time to recoil some Dvarw's!


Oh, and a speeding fine in the background... bloody bastards!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday meeting over... a fresh cup of coffee in the R2D2 mug and some sparkling water with lemon and my build tools... time to recoil some Dvarw's!
> View attachment 157041
> 
> Oh, and a speeding fine in the background... bloody bastards!


When will they learn, those numbers they post next to the road do not apply if they are smaller than your age...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday meeting over... a fresh cup of coffee in the R2D2 mug and some sparkling water with lemon and my build tools... time to recoil some Dvarw's!
> View attachment 157041
> 
> Oh, and a speeding fine in the background... bloody bastards!



Serves you right for going too fast with your mod in the hand so you can't check the speedo !

By the way, doesn't your NASA control centre in the uber sophisticated VW have speed control???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Serves you right for going too fast with your mod in the hand so you can't check the speedo !
> 
> By the way, doesn't your NASA control centre in the uber sophisticated VW have speed control???



It does indeed have speed control and I have governed it at 160km/h so I don't get arrested... but sometimes people drive up my bum when I do the speed limit so I have to fire up the afterburners and put foot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed have speed control and I have governed it at 160km/h so I don't get arrested... but sometimes people drive up my bum when I do the speed limit so I have to fire up the afterburners and put foot!


No matter how advanced the technology may become, none of it, will ever, be as effective as putting the speedo in the centre of the dashboard so the wife can see what speed you are doing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Khorneey

My current setups .. Each with their own purpose. A special thank you to Rob Fisher for the stunning BB cover and car cup holder for my new BB !






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Not a desk, but one of my shelves dedicated to my much loved Billet Boxes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## G+3

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 157250
> 
> 
> Not a desk, but one of my shelves dedicated to my much loved Billet Boxes


Looks more like a shrine to vaping, just my humble opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

G+3 said:


> Looks more like a shrine to vaping, just my humble opinion


Haha good one, but thanks I guess lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 157250
> 
> 
> Not a desk, but one of my shelves dedicated to my much loved Billet Boxes


Those wood panels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

regulators ! mount up !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> regulators ! mount up !
> 
> View attachment 157382



And how is the Pulse Dual treating you ??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> And how is the Pulse Dual treating you ??



since last night, very well, early days

one thing for sure is, in I'm real impressed with the Pulse V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

woza weekend !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@vicTor any link for that Am4a recipe bud?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Ruwaid said:


> @vicTor any link for that Am4a recipe bud?



hi there, no recipe, it's just straight up AM4A at 6%

yum yum yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

My current vape family

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

My daily 2 mods to keep me alive going through the day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Front row all wicked up and ready for juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

A bit of everything within reach...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Norman Anderson

Playtime at the office

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

They almost match

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

It's a matchy drip tip kinda day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check today!

Dvarw 16, Vapor Giant V6S, Fatality M25 and two DVarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check today!
> 
> Dvarw 16, Vapor Giant V6S, Fatality M25 and two DVarw DL's!
> View attachment 164706


Except that it looks a bit weird, how are you finding the Fatality uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Except that it looks a bit weird, how are you finding the Fatality uncle Rob?



@Juan_G I'm not crazy about the look of it either... but easy enough to build and wick and well made... it's one of those tanks with really tons of air and these kinds of high air tanks seem to dry out the vape... I'm going to persevere and try finish a tank full of Red Pill but my guess is this tank is more suited to deserts and richer type juice if that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juan_G I'm not crazy about the look of it either... but easy enough to build and wick and well made... it's one of those tanks with really tons of air and these kinds of high air tanks seem to dry out the vape... I'm going to persevere and try finish a tank full of Red Pill but my guess is this tank is more suited to deserts and richer type juice if that makes sense?


I understand yes, it's a shame because it looks like it must have a ton of flavour for some reason. Has it leaked or flooded yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> I understand yes, it's a shame because it looks like it must have a ton of flavour for some reason. Has it leaked or flooded yet?



Yes it has leaked a little but I think it was my fault... I didn't read the manual or watch any reviews and didn't realise it had juice flow control and I think it leaked a bit when I refilled it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it has leaked a little but I think it was my fault... I didn't read the manual or watch any reviews and didn't realise it had juice flow control and I think it leaked a bit when I refilled it.


Ai not every day you actually have to read a manual for a atty lol. Does the juice flow control stop the juice from going to the cotton while you fill it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Ai not every day you actually have to read a manual for a atty lol. Does the juice flow control stop the juice from going to the cotton while you fill it?



Yes it does close off the juice from the cotton!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw 16, Dvarw MTL and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164984


How is the Occula so far uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> How is the Occula so far uncle Rob?



Pretty damn good! I knew it would be because I already tested @BigGuy's one! He hand delivered it today and built dual Ni80 3mm Kidney Puncher coils and wicked it with Titanium FIber Cotton and I filled it with Exclamation and the litchi really pops! Happy purchase!

I still can't believe I'm vaping on a dual coil at 45 watts! 

But it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty damn good! I knew it would be because I already tested @BigGuy's one! He hand delivered it today and built dual Ni80 3mm Kidney Puncher coils and wicked it with Titanium FIber Cotton and I filled it with Exclamation and the litchi really pops! Happy purchase!
> 
> I still can't believe I'm vaping on a dual coil at 45 watts!
> 
> But it's awesome!


That sounds heavenly! So you've becoming a dripping - dual coil - high wattage type of man!! It's the way to go, until one of the Dvarws starts to cry hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164987



@Rob Fisher practicing for the VapeCon 2019 cloud comp I see - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> That sounds heavenly! So you've becoming a dripping - dual coil - high wattage type of man!! It's the way to go, until one of the Dvarws starts to cry hehe



The Dvarw's are still safe... but I must say the Occula with Exclamation is just the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher practicing for the VapeCon 2019 cloud comp I see - hehe



Big time! Those cloud blowing children are in deep doodoo now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm's with matching Dvarw's desk check!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cold Friday morning desk check!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check - Titan/Dvarw, Stratum LE V4/Dvarw, SolarStorm/Skyline, Dani Mini/Dvarw,Mini Vouge/S-Tank, Voyeur/Mav-T, Estoque/The Tank V4!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

My team today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy

X-Calibre786 said:


> My team today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171163



I had to look twice to figure out what is going on in this picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great setups on the desk today @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Great setups on the desk today @vicTor !



it's going to be a good day @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> View attachment 171216


Like the blacked out look

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Operational Setups today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## StephenE

Two of my hobbies.. wildlife photography and now vaping. Luckily the one is much cheaper than the other!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Nobody can fault you on that shortbread.



Acidkill said:


> View attachment 172911

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Family got some love and attention today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

StephenE said:


> Two of my hobbies.. wildlife photography and now vaping. Luckily the one is much cheaper than the other!
> View attachment 172897



Awesome @StephenE !
Hope we can see some of your photos someday - those shown on the screens in the photo look amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm Family got some love and attention today!
> View attachment 173059



My word @Rob Fisher 
A bevy of beauties!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StephenE

Silver said:


> Awesome @StephenE !
> Hope we can see some of your photos someday - those shown on the screens in the photo look amazing



Thanks @Silver. I’ve got a collection here, if you’re interested - https://500px.com/stephenearle

Photography and vaping seem to have one thing in common... all the bloody rabbit holes you can get lost in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

StephenE said:


> Thanks @Silver. I’ve got a collection here, if you’re interested - https://500px.com/stephenearle
> 
> Photography and vaping seem to have one thing in common... all the bloody rabbit holes you can get lost in.



Oh wow @StephenE - those are absolutely incredible photos !!!!!
I love wildlife and I love photography but have never gotten into the photography rabbit hole in a big way. But I'd love to... Just don't have the time and am scared of going in there because I doubt I will ever come out... one day...

Talking about rabbit holes, you are 100% correct - there are most certainly large rabbit holes in vaping too! 

Check out this thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-your-rabbit-hole.t45666/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Checked out your portfolio. You were at the right place a lot of times. Really nice wildlife shots bro.!!!


StephenE said:


> Thanks @Silver. I’ve got a collection here, if you’re interested - https://500px.com/stephenearle
> 
> Photography and vaping seem to have one thing in common... all the bloody rabbit holes you can get lost in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StephenE

Silver said:


> Oh wow @StephenE - those are absolutely incredible photos !!!!!
> I love wildlife and I love photography but have never gotten into the photography rabbit hole in a big way. But I'd love to... Just don't have the time and am scared of going in there because I doubt I will ever come out... one day...
> 
> Talking about rabbit holes, you are 100% correct - there are most certainly large rabbit holes in vaping too!
> 
> Check out this thread
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-your-rabbit-hole.t45666/



@Silver, that's great that you love wildlife and photos. Africa, is more addictive than nicotine!

Could you perhaps move these posts to a thread dealing with other hobbies? (I'm sure there must be one??). Then I can convince you there, to take a small look with your left eye, into those photography rabbit holes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

These mods came out the Display Cabinet for a couple of weeks... time for them to go back in for a while!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

These will be in rotation for a while!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Such gorgeous mods @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid Army!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Got a bit of a scratchy throat today so replaced my normal adv juice and setup with this combo.


Love the juice, love the atty.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Way too many setups operational today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw

*And another Noisy II25 from @Pho3niX90 vapeden. Awesome service as always. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum Black Blast DNA60 joins the Stratum Family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE

Well, it is sort of a desk. Anyone know where this is?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

StephenE said:


> View attachment 177659
> Well, it is sort of a desk. Anyone know where this is?



That’s so great @StephenE 

Is that the bird hide near Afsaal in the lower part of the Kruger National Park?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE

Silver said:


> That’s so great @StephenE
> 
> Is that the bird hide near Afsaal in the lower part of the Kruger National Park?



Close @Silver. You may be thinking of Gardenia hide. This is Lake Panic, near Skukuza. Had it to myself for a bit this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

StephenE said:


> Close @Silver. You may be thinking of Gardenia hide. This is Lake Panic, near Skukuza. Had it to myself for a bit this afternoon.



That’s marvellous @StephenE !!
Something very special about those bird hides. The peace, serenity, beauty, silence all conspire to make it so special. Thanks for sharing it with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK all these mods came out of the Display Cabinet for a run and they can all go back in for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hein

Rob Fisher said:


> OK all these mods came out of the Display Cabinet for a run and they can all go back in for now.
> View attachment 181523
> View attachment 181524


Uncle Rob, no one can ask for a better collection than that, it's amazing and like I am mouth watering would actually love to see them in reel life....I'll be like a kid in a toy store, you may look but you can't have. 
Very nice collection uncle.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hein said:


> Uncle Rob, no one can ask for a better collection than that, it's amazing and like I am mouth watering would actually love to see them in reel life....I'll be like a kid in a toy store, you may look but you can't have.
> Very nice collection uncle.....



@Hein I have one more mod inbound and then that's it... enough is enough.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hein

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hein I have one more mod inbound and then that's it... enough is enough.


It will never stop uncle and me and you know it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hein

Weren't this one up for grabs a long while ago @uncle Rob Fisher....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hein said:


> View attachment 181602
> Weren't this one up for grabs a long while ago @uncle Rob Fisher....



Nope... that was an Amber Mod. This one I picked up at Hall of Vape in Stugart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hein I have one more mod inbound and then that's it... enough is enough.


Maybe, Maybe Not.
Personally I think that is a little white lie 

Who is going to keep us entertained and informed
with Great New Mod and accessories in 2020 ?

All I can say
"Bumpedy Bump - Vape Mail! "
is going to be boring next year

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

This is more desk chaos than desk check but ''my monkeys , my circus'' And I've been Cig free for 666 days - SCARY.
Interesting little trick - use your wire brush thingie to fluff out your cotton , works like a charm,
just brush it gently over the tails and that's it .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's desk check!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

My current companions

Dani and Skyline 
Voyeur and gambit
Aegis and tripod 

should serve me well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Boxxer V2, EON Dvarw, and Spyder GT Dvarw leading the pack and in the background is juice testing!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

VA Spade with Mark Bugs Chalice IV. Quad core MTL alien by Crafted Coils at 0.85 ohms, which does the Vanilla Coconut NET proudl

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My New Years wish. That my desk check wont be at a table or desk anymore. Working your ass off 10 hours a day in an office void of any fresh air, its just wrong. Its no way to live.

And yes, i have indeed had a few after work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The flavour three! Integra RTA, Boxxer V2, and Dvarw DL! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

From Russia with Love!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The whole Stratum Family!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

...the devil has my ear today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hazard

Sunday relaxation. All ready for the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...the devil has my ear today
> 
> View attachment 190246


Mech city!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Halfway through an office renovation desk check, utter chaos on this desk right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

working from home means whole fleet on duty

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Seems like I have a Wiener infestation in the office....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

Thanks to Uncle @Rob Fisher , I am now on the Dvarw gravy train (great advice as always). After squonking exclusively for about 6- 7 years,
I have to say that this is the best and simplest RTA I have ever used, and the flavour is impeccable and on par with my high end RDA's, if not better in some cases.
Now to start the matchy matchy accessorising....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Thanks to Uncle @Rob Fisher , I am now on the Dvarw gravy train (great advice as always). After squonking exclusively for about 6- 7 years,
> I have to say that this is the best and simplest RTA I have ever used, and the flavour is impeccable and on par with my high end RDA's, if not better in some cases.
> Now to start the matchy matchy accessorising....
> 
> View attachment 191970



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! And the bonus is it's half the price of most HE RTA's and RDA's! Very glad you are happy @Lushen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Roodt

Really liking this little setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 201967



Wow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Desk check this Tuesday afternoon

MTL trio

from left to right:

Rose MTL on the VTC Mini
Reo Silver
Evod1 on iStick20
Dependable bunch!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Wow!



I think a post in the Classifieds will be due soon...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew

Swag 2 with Serpent Mini plus standard Swag 2 tank and Pangu Tank and washed Pangu Coil - Thanks to *ivc_mixer*'s generosity with the tanks, lockdown is a whole lot more flavourful, less stressful and much more tolerable.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Stew said:


> Swag 2 with Serpent Mini plus standard Swag 2 tank and Pangu Tank and washed Pangu Coil - Thanks to *ivc_mixer*'s generosity with the tanks, lockdown is a whole lot more flavourful, less stressful and much more tolerable.
> View attachment 201985



Kudos @ivc_mixer !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Spot on, @Stew now has his head down the rabbit hole and all we can see is his feet. He already said that he is technically inclined, soon we will see fused clapton aliens and flattened twisted coils.

As was said to me, anything that keeps you off the stinkies is all good.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

This morning's chaos







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sunday morning workbench check

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sunday morning workbench check
> View attachment 202396


Love the minature TV with a chimney. What is it? LOL.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

My work desk check.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stew said:


> Love the minature TV with a chimney. What is it? LOL.


It's a Bantam Box

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Nifty. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Gen 2 Mod and Zeus X Mesh with wood shavings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

@Christos donated the inserts from old broken mods to me to make these. Thanks Christos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Gen 2 Mod and Zeus X Mesh with wood shavings.


Well-done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Well-done!


Thanks very much. I bought the two curtain rod things and shaped them in my drill. Quite chuffed the way they came out with out a lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. I bought the two curtain rod things and shaped them in my drill. Quite chuffed the way they came out with out a lathe.


I do that too sometimes, but I don't have a press so mine isn't always a success.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. I bought the two curtain rod things and shaped them in my drill. Quite chuffed the way they came out with out a lathe.


Tagged you to add your project there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Tagged you to add your project there.


Thanks. Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Army!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Army!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Army!
> View attachment 204231


They look great with the white sleeve.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Army!
> View attachment 204237


These are all awesome! 

Now you will have to keep going with all the rest uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204516


Where are these beauty rings from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Where are these beauty rings from?



Hi Sir they are from China, only seen them on 3Fvape, come as set, drip tip/beauty ring, I think they called the "never normal" brand, cant be 100% (also in various colours)

could'nt find them on Fasttech as I wanted some more in my GB order

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> Hi Sir they are from China, only seen them on 3Fvape, come as set, drip tip/beauty ring, I think they called the "never normal" brand, cant be 100% (also in various colours)
> 
> could'nt find them on Fasttech as I wanted some more in my GB order


Thanks. Ive actually got some never normal stuff from the guy in the USA who makes them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Thanks. Ive actually got some never normal stuff from the guy in the USA who makes them.



I like your new avatar Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Thanks. Ive actually got some never normal stuff from the guy in the USA who makes them.



https://www.3fvape.com/drip-tip/266...for-22mm-atomizer-black-pom.html#.XzpFsTVS_IU

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> I like your new avatar Sir


JOHN GALT made space for Emperor Christos .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> JOHN GALT made space for Emperor Christos .


John Galt getting his formal wear ready...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> John Galt getting his formal wear ready...


I've resisted long enough! Whom the heck is John Galt?!!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I've resisted long enough! Whom the heck is John Galt?!!
> 
> Regards


I’m afraid if I tell you I will have to kill you. 

You can however find out by reading Ayn Rand - Atlas Shrugged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> I’m afraid if I tell you I will have to kill you.
> 
> You can however find out by reading Ayn Rand - Atlas Shrugged.


Now you sound like a Hufflepuffer....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Now you sound like a Hufflepuffer....
> 
> Regards


Don’t make me come to your house and put an air fryer in your bath tub

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Built myself a little wooden “atty stand”/pitstop station with a magnet to keep all my tools together , was getting tired of constantly looking for things

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

my man Cave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Work can wait....
It’s wick o’ clock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

More of a car roof top check, my first day out Vaping. Didn't know what to expect with battery life etc. Swag II with Pangu Tank and Gen II Mod with Zeus X Mesh with a bottle of Juice. The Gen II was only at 84% at the end of the day and never fired the Swag up. Only Vaping at between 35 / 45 Watts is comfortable for me. Great day out at Pilanesberg. Plus - not allowed to smoke cigarettes in my own car (Not my rules of course.), had no nagging with the Vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Stranger

@Stew 

You do know that if you go back to the stinkies

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want to smoke. If you are looking for a stinkie , I can tell you I don't have any. But what I do have are *a very particular set of skills*, skills I have acquired over a very long career, skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you go back to the vape shop, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you. I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew

Stranger said:


> @Stew
> 
> You do know that if you go back to the stinkies
> 
> "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want to smoke. If you are looking for a stinkie , I can tell you I don't have any. But what I do have are *a very particular set of skills*, skills I have acquired over a very long career, skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you go back to the vape shop, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you. I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."


LOL. I wouldn't pay the black market prices for cigarettes and I refuse to be extorted now by the legitimate cigarette manufacturers. Buggers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Some weekend wicking ahead...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some weekend wicking ahead...
> 
> View attachment 207072


Love your setup. Wish I was that organized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> my man Cave
> 
> View attachment 205950



Damn!!! I wish my "Man Cave" looked that neat and tidy!!! 

I have some work to do before I can post a pic of my "Man Cave"!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance

NOOB said:


> Damn!!! I wish my "Man Cave" looked that neat and tidy!!!
> 
> I have some work to do before I can post a pic of my "Man Cave"!


My man box needs an upgrade as well

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew

Found in my old school suitcase, LOL. It must be an omen.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## GerharddP

Out with the old...


In with the new..no mod but the effects of vaping at my desk for the last few hours still visible...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Main operational Mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Main operational Mods!
> View attachment 209501


Now that is a line up look great Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! Can't work because Baby Choo is comfortable!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check! Can't work because Baby Choo is comfortable!
> View attachment 209689


I think she is waiting for the left over cotton ball lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check! Can't work because Baby Choo is comfortable!
> View attachment 209689


Gotta love the embody!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Making the day manageable with these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Old, some New and coffee on the laptop for @NecroticAngel! Really enjoying the Skyf Range's Stuyvesant. Trusty Taviro always at my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Desk chaos today! Had to re-plot a paper map to Google Earth for the DMRE. Luckily I have a handY Excel sheet to help me convert Gauss Conform Coordinates to Geographical Coordinates. The DMRE always wants everything ASAP but never return the favour if you need something from them

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

The only corner in the house I am allowed to use

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love white mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## NecroticAngel

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Old, some New and coffee on the laptop for @NecroticAngel! Really enjoying the Skyf Range's Stuyvesant. Trusty Taviro always at my side.
> View attachment 209783


That one is bad enough to cause a bit of nausea

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew

Table Check. Braai Check later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So, 3 Argus GT's walk into a bar....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

One day.... the shineys will rule the world....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> One day.... the shineys will rule the world....
> 
> View attachment 212572



You need more MTL in your life!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You need more MTL in your life!



I have the Savour and MD on the atty stand..... just waiting for some new additions on the mod-front to swop some tanks around onto some more semi permanent setups.... and have 3 more mods not on the desk that I am still pondering if I am going to bring them out again.... Working on the Ammit MTL RTA for the Mrs currently, just trying to get the sweetspot the way she likes it.... and then I wouldnt mind getting myself the new Augvape Intake MTL RTA in the not too distant future....

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stew

Pinwheel biscuit and Vaping. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's a mess.... even Mr T can't look sucker fools! Tonight order will be created!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just realized I dont have enough MTL setups running currently...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Garden desk check. Weeding, planting seeds and tidying up. Young pre Bonsai trees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Weekly rewicks dusted ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just trying to get some old tablets running again for Netflix and chill...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just trying to get some old tablets running again for Netflix and chill...
> 
> View attachment 217275


You don't have a clue about old tablets. LOL.
*Qingjing Mosque - old tablets

*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stew said:


> You don't have a clue about old tablets. LOL.
> *Qingjing Mosque - old tablets
> View attachment 217285
> *



but those are just single-episode tablets... i need to binge watch!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

While I'm waiting for updates, decided to bring the BIG atty stand out again... need to build a shelve for the mods too...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Major Blotto and Co recoil and rewick session , dont want tank hassles the next 4 days .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Change of scenery with minor work done...recoiled the Drop and rewicked 2x Intakes for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Glad to be back at work, but I'd rather be sipping on a whisky and enjoying these tobacco's, if I'm being honest...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Lost Vape family...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Brightened the mood a bit...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

exhale expel recast my tale weave my allegorical elegy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today's desk rotation and their respective juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! 
Aerodynamic with Skyline with Red Pill.
Onegin with Dvarw DL with Red Pill.
Stratum V4 with TPP tank with Red Pill.
Drag X Plus with TPP tank with SubZero.
Aegis with Dvarw DL with Lemon, Coconut menthol mix.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

I didn't know this was a thing lol, but I can happily say I'm stumbling into all kinds of old gold on this forum.. should see what the boys were posting in the "what's in your hand" thread back in the old days.. I still remember my variable voltage I stick with the protank 2.. I used to think it was running voltage through my lips because it was all metal and I'd be left with this weird tingling sensation after vaping.. well long story over here it is.

Mainly the mainstreams come to work with me,

Lost Vapes Skar with the Wismec Meshy tank
Lost Vapes Parabormal with the Rebirth
Voopoo Alpha One with the Triple
VGOD Elite 200 with Blotto
Voopoo Genevape with the Gensis

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Change of scenery with minor work done...recoiled the Drop and rewicked 2x Intakes for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...
> 
> View attachment 217606


Is Mrs Chuck Norris lungs your wifey?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check!
> Aerodynamic with Skyline with Red Pill.
> Onegin with Dvarw DL with Red Pill.
> Stratum V4 with TPP tank with Red Pill.
> Drag X Plus with TPP tank with SubZero.
> Aegis with Dvarw DL with Lemon, Coconut menthol mix.
> View attachment 222103


I won't lie I've been admiring that Drag X plus since you got it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Is Mrs Chuck Norris lungs your wifey?



Yes sir, she is... Vapes 18mg Freebase Nic Juice (mostly tobacco mixes) on 0.5Ω at 25-30w.... it hurts... and I still rue the day that someone comes past and grabs one of her devices thinking it is a normal DL vape with low nic.... it will hurt them more...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes sir, she is... Vapes 18mg Freebase Nic Juice (mostly tobacco mixes) on 0.5Ω at 25-30w.... it hurts... and I still rue the day that someone comes past and grabs one of her devices thinking it is a normal DL vape with low nic.... it will hurt them more...


I remember when I was still on the 6mg and I got the Vaporesso Gemini, Gemini indeed, it was the first ceramic I ever used and it had a bad design flaw, the top cap need an extra 0.2 space, so when it was fully screwed in, it created an air lock that would give you the worst dry hits you ever had.. so I endeavored to sort this thing out.. eventually used an extra O ring to increase the space so it looked natural and fully threaded, but in the process whacking this vape constantly for about 15 min, I gave myself nicotine poisoning and was flattened on the couch for the next 45 minutes

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> I remember when I was still on the 6mg and I got the Vaporesso Gemini, Gemini indeed, it was the first ceramic I ever used and it had a bad design flaw, the top cap need an extra 0.2 space, so when it was fully screwed in, it created an air lock that would give you the worst dry hits you ever had.. so I endeavored to sort this thing out.. eventually used an extra O ring to increase the space so it looked natural and fully threaded, but in the process whacking this vape constantly for about 15 min, I gave myself nicotine poisoning and was flattened on the couch for the next 45 minutes


That movement is called ''Doing a @Silver '' lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AKS

Pitstop over,good to go.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

...in the land of the blind

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mellow Monday! A slow start to the week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Cleaned up the "shrine" a bit...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> "shrine"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GerharddP

Busy with reintegration after a knee surgery.

First time in a long time that I actually do have a desk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Cleaned up the "shrine" a bit...
> 
> View attachment 223276


Very fancy!!! I just use a wire roll flipped around for my atties

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> Very fancy!!! I just use a wire roll flipped around for my atties



The good thing is, anything can be an atty stand, except for water, water won't work. But anything else. I made two from fidget cubes, the wooden one was my second one made from scratch with offcut wood. If a wire roll works, use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The good thing is, anything can be an atty stand, except for water, water won't work. But anything else. I made two from fidget cubes, the wooden one was my second one made from scratch with offcut wood. If a wire roll works, use it.


I will, thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! Onegin with engraved Dvarw, Abyss with Ether Bridge, Abyss with Flow V2, Stratum Submariner with Monarchy RTA, Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL. Red Pill, Blimey, Red Pill, Waves and Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 223270
> 
> Busy with reintegration after a knee surgery.
> 
> First time in a long time that I actually do have a desk.


Are you printing your own knee?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check!
> Aerodynamic with Skyline with Red Pill.
> Onegin with Dvarw DL with Red Pill.
> Stratum V4 with TPP tank with Red Pill.
> Drag X Plus with TPP tank with SubZero.
> Aegis with Dvarw DL with Lemon, Coconut menthol mix.
> View attachment 222103


Have you had any leaking with the TPP tank @Rob Fisher? My mrs is using the pnp tank and it’s leaking quite often

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Have you had any leaking with the TPP tank @Rob Fisher? My mrs is using the pnp tank and it’s leaking quite often



I haven’t been using them since the first few days so can’t really make a call. But I think the coils do get over saturated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

#CoilStash...
No room for all the wire spools!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Coffee break at work (with no overtime)
Well used Hohm Slice and single Zeus

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

The three musketeers -freshly coiled and wicked with @charln 's hybrid aliens- 2.5mm -0.17 ohms


s/s ultem 
g/m straight
blk bubble glass

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stabwoods are gorgeous, murdered out setups are stunning, stainless is timeless, but there is just something classy AF about a Tuxedo setup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Really nice looking setups @Dela Rey Steyn. Where did you get the drip tips from?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Really nice looking setups @Dela Rey Steyn. Where did you get the drip tips from?


The tall flat-hats I got from @JurgensSt Inkd Vapor. The rest from different atties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The gang's all here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Stabwoods are gorgeous, murdered out setups are stunning, stainless is timeless, but there is just something classy AF about a Tuxedo setup.
> View attachment 226345
> View attachment 226346
> View attachment 226347
> View attachment 226348


 How's that SBS mod, looking heavily mechanical.. me likey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The gang's all here
> View attachment 227518


Jy jou Argus boy(",)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Pico with Pioneer, Pico 21700 with another Pioneer and the old faithful Hohm Slice with a Recurve

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

My poor beaten up work mods, never have problems with them though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The problem with successfully pairing tanks and mods.... what do I use next?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Tauren family has grown nicely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Late night Tauren Tea party...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Waiting for the rest to join....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Waiting for the rest to join....
> 
> View attachment 230519


Some one is bored waisting ink lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Waiting for the rest to join....
> 
> View attachment 230519


That is what pods do to you lol. If there was an atty in front of you, you would recoil rewick reeverything by now

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> Some one is bored waisting ink lol



I should not have anything to write on when on the phone most of the day... it turns into doodle madness... sometimes creative...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger

That's a pearl spotted barred _Verreaux's_ eagle owl

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Stranger said:


> That's a pearl spotted barred _Verreaux's_ eagle owl


Looks like Wolverine with a massive hangover

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER

I don't know hey R240 maybe but posted wrong place should be in classifieds lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Waiting for the rest to join....
> 
> View attachment 230519


miso pod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Winter_Vaper said:


> miso pod



Indeed... 

When you have some time, head on over to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/ and tell us a bit more about your own vape journey, what you are vaping on and what your "holy grail" is...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello my babies, daddy's home!!! Tomorrow we'll have some fun, I promise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

2 hands.... 2 mods.... the way nature intended...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nevoks Pagee, Arbiter Solo on Stratum V4, Zenith II on the Coolfire Z80, Dvarw DL on the Stratum and Siegfried Mesh on the Vape Droid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

DNA morning.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Friday work desk check

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 234466



This reminds me of Teazerz... Wouldn't know which one to suck on first

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Saturday session- Blotto maintenance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just showing off my "new" Mixx mod with my "new" Expromizer V4. Pipe Boys drip tip courtesy of @DarthBranMuffin 

Really need to find some nice drip tips for my other two Expromizers, but my OCD wants all the same 

The mod is much more ergonomical than it looks at first glance and I love it. Won't be able to drive with it I think. Too bulky to hold the mod and a steering wheel, and pretty heavy to carry in a pocket, so this will be my "relaxing in front of the TV" setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

New addition to the Tauren family... another OG BF RDTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New addition to the Tauren family... another OG BF RDTA!
> 
> View attachment 235737



hi, their RDTA's, do they come with BF pin ?

regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> hi, their RDTA's, do they come with BF pin ?
> 
> regards



Yes they do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Work desk check

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Work desk check
> View attachment 236139


Thats yesterdays Ecigssa feed, refresh your forum

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Working from home and vaping... never use to run 3 setups at once. Just so comfy working from home @KZOR @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Pitstop done,good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

The MTL army all pit-stopped and ready to rock & roll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Some Sunday single coil fun.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## MIKE6236

Pitstoped and ready to rock
Now my day can begin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check!
BB with Pioneer Insider
IF mods with Pioneer RTA
Stratum with Hussar Gobby
Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer

First time in a while I am running two setups at the same time, but enjoying this Aromamizer V3 (thanks again @KarlDP). Also clearly time for a refill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Today's tag team . -I know the Siam 510 is a bit long ,but like the colours...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren BF RDTA on NCV2 & Murdex Halo S on Dani Mini, both with their jerseys on for this frisky weather...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Red White and Blue ready for the weekend...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Ryan69

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Some Sunday single coil fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What mod is that in the back not the SL class

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Ryan69 said:


> What mod is that in the back not the SL class



Hellfire Titan - Multiskull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

All sorted out for the next 4 weeks at work. I rotate every week and vape two DL tanks at a time. The banana one is for home use.
So these wicks last me for the month, doing two weeks of service each. Sounds like a long time, but they do keep up quite well, especially seeing as I vape quite a bit of MTL at work as well and these are just for work. In the evenings I use my Drag X's at home for DL.

Some nice new juices in there courtesy of @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

All four Expromizer V4's ready to rock. Two to be used at home for TV vapes and two to drive to work with in conjunction with my two Pioneers. 
One interesting thing I've noticed for the first time is that the Foxy One starts firing at 5.2V and then drops to 4.8V, which is supposed to be closer to 4.4V according to my calculations. 0.98Ohm and 20W... Very weird. Must be a chip thing. Don't see it on the Mixx mods at all. Anyway, here's the eye candy

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247316



awesome photo dude

is that Hex the one you won ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> awesome photo dude
> 
> is that Hex the one you won ?



It is indeed... unfortunately some of the paint did come off, but fortunately it means a weekend project is on the cards to sort it out.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is indeed... unfortunately some of the paint did come off, but fortunately it means a weekend project is on the cards to sort it out.



oh damn, sorry that happened, eish

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is indeed... unfortunately some of the paint did come off, but fortunately it means a weekend project is on the cards to sort it out.



I have two mods to strip and paint and then never again! I won't even buy a painted mod again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Akil

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247316




Is this the ugly step child?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Akil said:


> View attachment 247318
> Is this the ugly step child?



Haha!!! The Type Two... could be the ugly step child the way that one gets wicked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tie Fighter added to the collection (Abyss for size)

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## MIKE6236

Let's go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## YzeOne

MIKE6236 said:


> Let's go!
> View attachment 249394



You lucky man. I would pay good money (or kill) for another Noisy Cricket V2. 
It's relegated my 2 Hexes to the bench

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MIKE6236

YzeOne said:


> You lucky man. I would pay good money (or kill) for another Noisy Cricket V2.
> It's relegated my 2 Hexes to the bench


Did pay good money for them. Have a fourth one that not so much great. Just keeping it for the 'you never know' moment or spares. 
Bought my 1st one in November and about 3weeks later bought 3 more. Crazy power in series and ADV in parallel. Still wish I had more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Môre of a bookshelf check. Got the batteries all sorted and spent the wee hours of the morning printing labels. Will stick them on later today. Thanks for hooking me up @vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Sitting relaxing in Rush, Ireland. Enjoying @ivc_mixer's Chuck Pineapple Bubblegum juice. Love it. Took five bottles with me to make sure I don't run out. (Also sealed branded bottles in case there were any queries through customs and immigration. (LOL. Not an Irish beer. A Budweiser.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 255437


No dog on the desk today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> No dog on the desk today?



No, I had to sanitize (aka de-hair) it after yesterday (the desk, not the dog)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Umbrella Mods RTA is back in rotation! Great flavour! Just wish it has a bigger juice capacity!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Working from home issues

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7 | Thanks 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good way to start the day....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Working from home issues
> 
> View attachment 258371


This cat really makes it difficult sometimes

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check today! Black Rose with Aviator RTA, Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL, Billet Box with Spade Bridge and Billet Box with Mobb V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check today! Black Rose with Aviator RTA, Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL, Billet Box with Spade Bridge and Billet Box with Mobb V2!
> View attachment 259407


And all with red pill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> And all with red pill?



Yes INDEED! Red Pill always!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check today! The Stratum V4 with JIIS V2 joining the group... Black Rose with Aviator RTA, Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL, Billet Box with Spade Bridge and Billet Box with Atom!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rose and Expromiser doing service at the desk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Now to decide: Black or Brass single coil RDA for the Furyan... all the others are sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check tonight! Nevoks Feelin X, Stratum V10 Monarchy JIIS V2, Stratum V9 Dvarw DL and Billet Box with Atom RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 261142



great to see @Christos 

are those the AirPods (Pro)?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> great to see @Christos
> 
> are those the AirPods (Pro)?


Thank you, and yes the AirPod Pro’s.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Rose and Expromiser doing service at the desk
> 
> View attachment 261004


The Rose is one rta I regret not getting @Silver ..saw lots of good things about it..alas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> The Rose is one rta I regret not getting @Silver ..saw lots of good things about it..alas



ya, I can thank @BumbleBee for that
he insisted I get one and I took his advice. 

has given me plenty quality MTL Vaping !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Now at the right desk lol

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now to decide: Black or Brass single coil RDA for the Furyan... all the others are sorted.
> 
> View attachment 261066


Brass Tauren Solo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! Stratum V10 with Dvarw DK, Boxer Boro with Atom Bridge and Billet Box with Aztec panels and Cloud Mods Bridge inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Laptop, pricelists, mod, coffee and a very needy cat…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Double trouble...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

A good pairing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Another good pairing 

Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ - @Naeemhoosen 

In the Rose MTL

This bottle is nearly done !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

Thanks @YeOldeOke , great looking device and very comfy in my grubby paws!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lost Vape ruling the desk tonight, by tomorrow the Furyan will join the ranks too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

One day I'll figure out how all you okes take such good pictures for your posts. Like uncle @Rob Fisher and co.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> One day I'll figure out how all you okes take such good pictures for your posts. Like uncle @Rob Fisher and co.



Cardboard backdrops and an iPhone 14 Pro Max!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft

I now understand the hype. (Please ignore the chaos in the background)

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I now understand the hype. (Please ignore the chaos in the background)
> View attachment 262038


You are using that bucket wrong!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Munro31 said:


> You are using that bucket wrong!


Speak for yourself! I’ll use my bucket however I please!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks to @adriaanh my Furyan now has a matchy matchy Claymore and the Lost Vape Family is complete!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I now understand the hype. (Please ignore the chaos in the background)
> 
> View attachment 262038



BB has such a great feel in the hand
It's the right size!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Need the weekend so I can align these properly and get some coils and wicks in them. Haven't even fired one of them yet.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Chucking some major clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

@Halfdaft Customs I know what you mean ...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Enjoying a moment with my son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Enjoying a moment with my son.
> View attachment 262903


Those are the best moments!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

More like a bookshelf check but here you go @Paul33. Some of my favourite squonks. Including my prized Half Moon from uncle @Rob Fisher .all with freshly polished contacts and ready wick and go.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> More like a bookshelf check but here you go @Paul33. Some of my favourite squonks. Including my prized Half Moon from uncle @Rob Fisher .all with freshly polished contacts and ready wick and go.
> 
> View attachment 262986


Very very cool!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Trying to work and cat had other plans!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

YzeOne said:


> @Halfdaft Customs I know what you mean ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 262897


Is that a Peacock!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check!
> View attachment 263586


eish that white BB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All white desk check but can't wait for the next shipment of Drip Tips by Bill because I'm short a white tip or two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> All white desk check but can't wait for the next shipment of Drip Tips by Bill because I'm short a white tip or two!
> View attachment 263625


I've decided I need a white squonker after this pic uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I've decided I need a white squonker after this pic uncle.



You do indeed @Viper_SA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YzeOne

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Is that a Peacock!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Yessir!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 264061


you need a bigger desk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Testing some coils from the master, @charln

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Testing some coils from the master, @charln
> 
> View attachment 264071




Still in love with that Half Moon uncle @Rob Fisher . Might only be 18650, but she's a beauty and I found the perfect little spanner set to take her apart for cleaning and polishing. Hits like a bus again! All I need now is a ring light for better photos, lol, or dig out the DSLR every time, but way too lazy for that. One day I'll take photo's like yours, lol. @charln sent me some banger samples to test and these seemed the most closely matched to compare coils on all mechs and same juice. I was so surprised about the winner though. Coil science is like voodoo, lol. The man is a genius for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Still in love with that Half Moon uncle @Rob Fisher . Might only be 18650, but she's a beauty and I found the perfect little spanner set to take her apart for cleaning and polishing. Hits like a bus again! All I need now is a ring light for better photos, lol, or dig out the DSLR every time, but way too lazy for that. One day I'll take photo's like yours, lol. @charln sent me some banger samples to test and these seemed the most closely matched to compare coils on all mechs and same juice. I was so surprised about the winner though. Coil science is like voodoo, lol. The man is a genius for sure!



Winner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Um this is a first for me…

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Um this is a first for me…
> 
> View attachment 264151


Sorry bro. 
What went wrong?


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Sorry bro.
> What went wrong?


No idea. Was trying to snip a wire, bloody blade snapped and I almost stabbed myself with the unbroken half. 

My son thought it was hysterical. Little sh!t.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Um this is a first for me…
> 
> View attachment 264151




Hmm, that's the second one in as many weeks I've seen that broke in the exact same place. Other one was a different brand if I recall from a WhatsApp group. Weird.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Hmm, that's the second one in as many weeks I've seen that broke in the exact same place. Other one was a different brand if I recall from a WhatsApp group. Weird.


How bizarre!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> No idea. Was trying to snip a wire, bloody blade snapped and I almost stabbed myself with the unbroken half.
> 
> My son thought it was hysterical. Little sh!t.


Try to get an end knipper like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spink

Paul33 said:


> Um this is a first for me…
> 
> View attachment 264151


Happened to me before.

Did you use the tip of the cutter to snip wire? (That's how mine broke)

I got another pair and only use the back of the cutting edges to cut now and not the tip. Been all good since then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

Paul33 said:


> Um this is a first for me…
> 
> View attachment 264151


I told you, stop using 4ga wire for your coils

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Galaxies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Giving the Atom a bit of love this afternoon

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft said:


> Giving the Atom a bit of love this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 264722



I bloody LOVE the Atom!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> I bloody LOVE the Atom!


I’m channeling my inner Rob to with the white BB and Atom, I’m just missing the Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft said:


> I’m channeling my inner Rob to with the white BB and Atom, I’m just missing the Red Pill



Good man! And oh yes Red Pill is a must with the Atom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 265005



so neat and tidy @DarthBranMuffin !
what’s the atty on the top left of the image? Looks huge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> so neat and tidy @DarthBranMuffin !
> what’s the atty on the top left of the image? Looks huge



Do you mean this one?




If so, that is the 510 base for Voopoo PNP tank/rta. One of the Mrs' setups I am busy fixing for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 265007
> 
> 
> If so, that is the 510 base for Voopoo PNP tank/rta. One of the Mrs' setups I am busy fixing for her.



yes that one!
ok cool, thought it was a mini braai of sorts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> yes that one!
> ok cool, thought it was a mini braai of sorts



Pocket Weber... looks like it when you stick the RTA pod on there too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pocket Weber... looks like it when you stick the RTA pod on there too


D you have these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YzeOne said:


> D you have these?
> 
> View attachment 265018



Yes sir, Mrs been running the Voopoo's for over 2 years now. Tried them all. She has settled on the 4.5ml tank with the SMRT PnP coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes sir, Mrs been running the Voopoo's for over 2 years now. Tried them all. She has settled on the 4.5ml tank with the SMRT PnP coils.


Ok - gonna bin these then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YzeOne said:


> Ok - gonna bin these then



Don't forget to pop the magnets out first, they can come in handy when you lose your marbles, I mean magnets...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Galaxies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew

I promise it's on my desk.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Desk Check!
> View attachment 265970



what’s the one in the middle @Rob Fisher ?
the one with the sleeve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> what’s the one in the middle @Rob Fisher ?
> the one with the sleeve?



Hi Ho @Silver it's the BP Mods Lightsaber!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

I was having some wine gums and I was about to log on when I was reminded of @Silver !

Mech squonk as a staple!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I was having some wine gums and I was about to log on when I was reminded of @Silver !
> 
> Mech squonk as a staple!
> View attachment 267034



aah, @Christos - that’s so nice!

I love wine gums
but we also need a dozen Krispy Kremes !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chris95

Running some taviro in my sx mini sl class and vertex mtl.

One of the best tobaccos I have tried in one of my favourite mtl rta’s

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Chris95 said:


> Running some taviro in my sx mini sl class and vertex mtl.
> 
> One of the best tobaccos I have tried in one of my favourite mtl rta’s
> View attachment 267052



i agree @Chris95 
Taviro is splendid
@Rooigevaar made a winner !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris95

Silver said:


> i agree @Chris95
> Taviro is splendid
> @Rooigevaar made a winner !


Agreed @Silver 

@Rooigevaar did indeed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Chris95 said:


> Agreed @Silver
> 
> @Rooigevaar did indeed



that taste is something unique
i crave it when I haven’t vaped it for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! The little green bottle is a disposable I picked up at VapeCon! Amazing flavour. Cool Mint!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

